# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Откосим от армии?

## Asteriks

*Как не хочется в армии служить! Ищут люди способы "откосить" от отдачи долга Отечеству. И не гнушаются никаких способов. Даже геями прикидываются.*

----------


## Asteriks

*Берут ли геев в белорусскую армию?*
Автор: Гомельский реалист 
Сайт: http://gogomel.net

Поводом для данной статьи стало сообщение на одном из белорусских сайтов, что редактор сайта для геев (не будем публиковать адрес, дабы не создавать рекламу) не будет призван на службу в белорусскую армию. Причина вполне определенная – парень – гей.

По законодательству, если у Вас нет никаких ограничений, связанных со здоровьем, Вы (конечно, если Вы гей) будете внесены в список призывников. Но. “Армия – это для настоящих мужчин”. Если честно, тяжело себе представить гея в армии. Вы себе это представляете? Его либо “сломают”, морально растопчут, либо… Либо он никогда в этом не признается.

Даже если Вы создали полную картину своего имиджа, и призывная комиссия сразу поймет, что Вы – не врете, придётся всё же выполнить пару-тройку походов в специальные лечебные учреждения для доказательства Вашей истинной сущности. Вам предстоит поход в психо-неврологический диспансер. Там Вас “обследуют” на предмет спора. Не забывайте, что армии нужны настоящие мужчины, и армия будет за Вас бороться! В особо сложных случаях (если Вы тщательно скрываете свою нетрадиционную ориентацию в обычной жизни) могут отправить в психиатрическую лечебницу. И всё заново придётся доказывать уже там. Могут пригласить кого-нибудь, кто знает Вас очень давно. Например, маму-папу, бабушку-дедушку. Для того чтобы подробненько расспросить о Вашей жизни. И поверьте, что обмануть вряд ли получится: там работают психологи (психиатры?)-профессионалы, и они такие истории слышат не первый раз.

Чем же могут мотивировать “отказ” от службы в армии. Ведь по всем физиологическим признакам Вы – вроде как мужчина. Но есть ещё и психическое здоровье. Есть много разных “статей”, в которых перечисляются причины: от религиозных взглядов и до образа жизни призывника. Именно под образ жизни, вероятнее всего, и попадают призывники-геи. Хотя, возможно, просто таким призывникам не место в армии.

Признаюсь честно, у меня нет таких знакомых, кто бы с помощью этого способа откосил от армии. Может, читатели прольют свет на данный вопрос? Есть ли у Вас подобные случаи “откоса” от армии. Или наоборот: когда армия делала из “мужчины” – настоящего мужчину.

----------


## Akasey

нечего там делать, в этой армии.

----------


## Asteriks

Почему-то боятся юноши армии. Значит, и там бардак, как и везде в стране.

----------

